# How did you become so fat?



## goodvibrations

I can think of the following answers:

1. I just love food too much.
2. I think I have a serious eating problem, kind of like an addiction. That's why after a diet I gain it all back, and often more.

Ok, I would rate me a 2, what about you?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

I like eating. I don't have a terrific metabolism, and I don't like exercising when I'm not in the mood. 

As far as rating, rating you for what? Fatness?


----------



## rainyday

Tragic helium accident. Sorry, I can't talk about it.

I just this rope around my waist never comes undone.


----------



## FitChick

goodvibrations said:


> I can think of the following answers:
> 
> 1. I just love food too much.
> 2. I think I have a serious eating problem, kind of like an addiction. That's why after a diet I gain it all back, and often more.
> 
> Ok, I would rate me a 2, what about you?



I know it was eating too much, but as for WHY I got fat? I don't know. I think a lot of us can say that.

I put on all my weight after I got married, and I think its because I was feeling comfortable and secure for the first time in many years, and I just started celebrating more (with food). My husband did the same (he used to be a runner!) To me, eating a lot is associated with good times, feeling good, comfort level, family events, etc. I found it interesting that when I got depressed, I lost my appetite. I wonder if its why skinny ppl don't smile much?


----------



## Emma

I like food too much and I don't like sweating.


----------



## EvilPrincess

rainyday said:


> Tragic helium accident. Sorry, I can't talk about it.
> 
> I just this rope around my waist never comes undone.


 
Laughed until I cried...gasp...--- can I use that one?


----------



## TallFatSue

FitChick said:


> To me, eating a lot is associated with good times, feeling good, comfort level, family events, etc. I found it interesting that when I got depressed, I lost my appetite. I wonder if its why skinny ppl don't smile much?


Works for me! I didn't try to gain so much weight, but I didn't try to stop either. Eating and otherwise indulging myself are such pleasurable experiences that my fat just kinda sorta came along for the ride. Yep, I've noticed that many skinny people look none too happy. Over the years I've also heard comments which roughly mean, "How dare that fat woman enjoy herself so much!"


----------



## Jane

CurvyEm said:


> I like food too much and I don't like sweating.


Ditto........


----------



## TNT

Oh how I love good food. I also associate food with socializing with my friends. We are all professionals and the only time we can sit and really visit is over food. It was either become fat or an alcoholic. 

I am also way to lazy. I would rather read a good book or watch a movie than exercise. if anyone discovers a passive exercise out their let me know!


----------



## Tina

Heh, rainy.


----------



## MissToodles

e first time when I got fat, I was eating those fatty hamburgers, fries, and all that
That's why I'm gonna do something about it right now
And this is the song that I just wrote about "I'm Sorry That I Got Fat (I Will Slim Down)"
So here it goes right now

Before I got fat, I was slim
That was this time when I was eating McDonalds
I kept eating McDonald's for five years from 1987
To 1991
That's when I became fat; a year later, I'm doing something about it

I'm sorry that I got fat
I'm sorry that I got fat
I'm sorry that I got fat
I will slim down

I've been trying to lose weight
But it's time-taking
It's been time-taking, but I'm fixing to stay away from Wendys, Burger King, and McDonalds, plus White Castles
That's what I'm going to do, and that's that

I'm sorry that I got fat
I'm sorry that I got fat
I'm sorry that I got fat
I will slim down

I'm getting tired of eating McDonalds
That's the same as I'm tired of eating Wendys, Burger King, White Castle, and other places
Let me tell you when and how I'm losing weight

I'm sorry that I got fat
I'm sorry that I got fat
I'm sorry that I got fat
I will slim down

From now on, I'm staying away from fatty foods
And eating healthy foods
And going on a strict diet

I'm sorry that I got fat
I'm sorry that I got fat
I'm sorry that I got fat
I will slim down
I'm sorry that I got fat
I'm sorry that I got fat
I'm sorry that I got fat
I will slim down
I'm sorry that I got fat
I will slim down
I'm sorry that I got fat
I will slim down
I will slim down
I will slim down
I will slim down
I will slim down
I will slim down
I will slim down
I will slim down
I will slim down
I will slim down
I will slim down
I'm sorry that I got fat
I will slim down
Thank you


----------



## AnnMarie

I dig food, but I don't think either of those answers fit me at all, or the reasons why I'm fat. 

You look at a family picture, paternal family, and there will be no question about the reasons I look like I do.


----------



## Tina

How did I become so fat? I ate the last person who asked me that.


----------



## ripley

Tina said:


> How did I become so fat? I ate the last person who asked me that.




I really did laugh out loud.


----------



## rainyday

EvilPrincess said:


> Laughed until I cried...gasp...--- can I use that one?


Helium did it to you too? Maybe there are others like us. We need to get ourselves a Yahoo group!


----------



## swamptoad

Tina said:


> How did I become so fat? I ate the last person who asked me that.



...........:shocked: ............


----------



## goodvibrations

Come on, this was meant to be a serious question! I didn't mean to be rude or something.
Why shouldn't we be able to discuss that here?
Seems like I'm the only one "addicted" to those fatty foods. Or maybe I'm the only one who admits it...


----------



## FitChick

When I was still very fat I used to joke that I ate skinny ppl for breakfast ("snap, crackle, pop, those bones breaking in my cereal bowl!") I was twisted.  

But about exercise, lots of fat ppl exercise for FUN, not to lose weight, and although many do lose at least some weight, many stay large. See http://www.kellybliss.com and http://www.feelinggoodfitness.com if you don't believe me. For many people its about feeling good, having fun and getting that endorphin "rush" so if by chance we don't get laid on any given day, we still have that workout to push us over the edge :shocked:


----------



## moonvine

I dieted my way to this weight. When I was in high school I thought I was fat - I weighed all of 120 - so I would punish myself by not eating. I would play games with myself and see how long I could go without eating anything at all. I tried dexatrim, smoking (cigarettes - and I kept smoking for about 20 years after that, though I finally quit 5 years ago now). I remember in college I would not allow myself to eat any food if I was going to drink that night because alcohol had so many calories - great idea, huh? I managed to screw my metabolism up royally over time. My weight has been stable since I stopped dieting, though.


----------



## rainyday

Okay, Good Vibrations, straight answer: Genes and messing up my metabolism through dieting and food restriction. In addition, food restriction fueled food binging and purging for many years. Since I've stopped both restricting and binging, my weight's leveled off and more recently begun dropping. 

And some helium.


----------



## Aliena

Tina said:


> How did I become so fat? I ate the last person who asked me that.




Oh my, I didn't want to confess that I'm a not-so-distant relative to the flying-purple-people-eater, but it's a distant thing. You know, where I've adapted to eating those type of people too. Tina, I didn't realize we were kin!

By the way, I've laughed out loud too, thank you--:bow:


----------



## Tina

LOL Guess we must be, A.


----------



## Aliena

rainyday said:


> Okay, Good Vibrations, straight answer: Genes and messing up my metabolism through dieting and food restriction. In addition, food restriction fueled food binging and purging for many years. Since I've stopped both restricting and binging, my weight's leveled off and more recently begun dropping.
> 
> And some helium.



Good answer and most likely the accurate one for most of us. Let us not forget the abundance of preservatives that our country likes to load up in our foods; several of which have been linked to obesity and diabetes. 

I am finding it's best to go orgasmic--er, uh--organic all the way!


----------



## Tina

Heh. I like that first one there, Aliena... 

And as for additives, let's not forget the role that high fructose corn syrup has played in all of this -- it's like the heroin of sugars.


----------



## Aliena

Tina said:


> Heh. I like that first one there, Aliena...
> 
> And as for additives, let's not forget the role that high fructose corn syrup has played in all of this -- it's like the heroin of sugars.



Yeaup! That's the specific one I was thinking of when writing. It shoud sooooo waaaaaaaaay be banned!


----------



## Zandoz

1) Eating too much of things that taste good
2) Nervous/bored eating
3) Diets
4) As a doctor once put it "Congratulations, you have the metabolism of a stone"
5)Relatively sudden decrease in activity with quick onset of DJD and arthritis.


----------



## Carol W.

Everything Zandoz said. Absolutely. I went on my first diet at age 11. It was downhill, in one sense, from there. 

I've posted in several places that I recently lost app. 50-70lbs, very quickly, due to hospitalization, high fevers, mega-antibiotics and a total inability to eat. In other words, an involuntary crash diet. My appetite is just now coming back, and it's RAGING. I am SO hungry. Much as I'd love to keep my current weight of 370 over my former almost 440, I just KNOW some of that weight's gonna come back. Oh, well. I'll live with it! (shrugs)


----------



## AnnMarie

* bump *


----------



## TallEnglishman

Tina said:


> How did I become so fat? I ate the last person who asked me that.



LOL

:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## bigsexy920

Id say food and lack of excersize. You gotta problem with that


----------



## TH3_GH0$T

bigsexy920 said:


> Id say food and lack of excersize. You gotta problem with that


food and lack of exercise...sexy.:wubu:


----------



## TallEnglishman

Well, I'm not remotely there yet.

I'm actually programmed to be tall and slim, so gaining weight has been quite a challenge. For me, I just love swallowing liquids! Weightgainer shakes, good beer, even water (before a binge, to expand the stomach): no idea why, but I feel a real peace at those times. And the rush of seeing my shape change - it's a total adrenalin high...

I'm sure there's other stuff connected with this (I'm fascinated by the role of the hypothalamus on gaining, for instance), and no doubt deep dark troughs of psychology for the shrinks to stake their moral high ground to (excuse bizarre metaphor there), but that'll do for now...

:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## pickleman357

I got big at first because lack of exercise.

Then, in the last 6 months I got bigger because I chose to.

Bigger it better.


----------



## Chimpi

I'm not really sure how *I* did.
I kinda lost all reason as to why.

I'm a repairman, and I'm on my feet 12 hours a day (at work), I do not exercise (no time to at the moment). Well, okay, I do know why. I usually eat dinner around 10:00 at night, and I snack a lot. I'll eat something, and be hungry 10 minutes later, whether I'm actually hungry or not. I know I do it, but I really don't care. If there's food in front of me, it'll ALL be gone. If it's good food, it'll ALL be gone quickly. Good food = energy. Plus, I stopped eating fruits for a while. Stupid. Apples are about the best damn creation on the planet.

So, I got fat because I'm on my feet 12 hours a day at work, get home, and become extremely lazy.


----------



## wtchmel

I really believe that I became fat because of dieting. If i would've never dieted in my life, I would not be fat right now. It kind of sucks to realize that, hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## goodvibrations

TH3_GH0$T said:


> food and lack of exercise...sexy.:wubu:


 
I would rather say...unhealthy!


----------



## goodvibrations

Ok, thanks for your input.
Well, I think I know why you got fat, there are two reasons for it.

1. You have too many fat cells from birth on, and they want to be full so you got fat although you eat healthy and exercise.

2. You just eat too much of the fat and sugary foods, so you develop new fat cells and get fat.

To category 1: It's ok for you to be fat, actually, you will never be able to change it, no matter how little you eat or how much you exercise. However, your weight won't affect your health negatively. You can easlily see if you belong to that group: If you never ate too much or too unhealthy and still always had problems with overweight, you're just set to be fat and can do nothing about it.

To category 2: You could have stayed slim, but you chose the wrong food and now you'll never be able to be slim again because of the same reasons as mentioned above. You're also likely to develop health problems, because if you eat too much sugar and fat and exercise too little, the fat gets stored in your waist and will increase cholesterol.

So to say that all fat people are unhealthy and should lose weight is actually not true, because people in category 1 (and 2) can't keep the weight off permanently.
However, if your problem is that you eat too much fat and sugar and exercise too little then you really should change your behavior so you don't develop even more fat around the waist.


----------



## bbwmichelle

I have been on meds for depression and i gained 150 pounds in 3 years... i use to be about 220 a small bbw until i got on medications. NOW I AM A SSBBW!!! Some people like bigger woman but its hard to find people to relate to around my area or a guy that likes a ssbbw!


----------



## JerseyBigBoy

TallFatSue said:


> Works for me! I didn't try to gain so much weight, but I didn't try to stop either. Eating and otherwise indulging myself are such pleasurable experiences that my fat just kinda sorta came along for the ride. Yep, I've noticed that many skinny people look none too happy. Over the years I've also heard comments which roughly mean, "How dare that fat woman enjoy herself so much!"



When I was on my last diet I ate once a day. Took me over a year to get slim but I was one miserable bastard. The slightest thing could send me into a rage. Must be about sugar levels. Whenever I get REAL hungry I get headaches and become irritable. So maybe a few years back I was one of those unsmiling, snearing thin people others commented on.


----------



## rainyday

goodvibrations said:


> Ok, thanks for your input.
> Well, I think I know why you got fat, there are two reasons for it.
> 
> 1. You have too many fat cells from birth on, and they want to be full so you got fat although you eat healthy and exercise.
> 
> 2. You just eat too much of the fat and sugary foods, so you develop new fat cells and get fat.
> 
> To category 1: It's ok for you to be fat, actually, you will never be able to change it, no matter how little you eat or how much you exercise. However, your weight won't affect your health negatively. You can easlily see if you belong to that group: If you never ate too much or too unhealthy and still always had problems with overweight, you're just set to be fat and can do nothing about it.
> 
> To category 2: You could have stayed slim, but you chose the wrong food and now you'll never be able to be slim again because of the same reasons as mentioned above. You're also likely to develop health problems, because if you eat too much sugar and fat and exercise too little, the fat gets stored in your waist and will increase cholesterol.
> 
> So to say that all fat people are unhealthy and should lose weight is actually not true, because people in category 1 (and 2) can't keep the weight off permanently.
> However, if your problem is that you eat too much fat and sugar and exercise too little then you really should change your behavior so you don't develop even more fat around the waist.



I'm curious. If you thought you knew and were just waiting to "educate" us, why did you bother asking us to waste time answering?


----------



## Aliena

Do you thinK Rainy GV will come back with an answer, or is it remote, cause Tina ate them for lunch? :eat1:


----------



## TallEnglishman

rainyday said:


> I'm curious. If you thought you knew and were just waiting to "educate" us, why did you bother asking us to waste time answering?



Very good point, rainyday.

Why do these boards attract so many "educators" and "experts"??? LOL

:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## missaf

Zandoz said:


> 1) Eating too much of things that taste good
> 2) Nervous/bored eating
> 3) Diets
> 4) As a doctor once put it "Congratulations, you have the metabolism of a stone"
> 5)Relatively sudden decrease in activity with quick onset of DJD and arthritis.



That's about my list too, Zandoz. Add PCOS to the list and I'm done!


----------



## goodvibrations

My post was actually meant to be size friendly. I wanted to say that the people who eat healthy shouldn't be told to lose weight.
And I wanted to give an explanation for those who don't know why they are fat although they eat healthy.


----------



## goodvibrations

What's DJD? And what's PCOS?


----------



## Tracyarts

I'd say that genetics and hormone stuff got me fat to begin with. But chronic and heavy overconsumption and inappropriate useage of food as a recreational substance during a low period in my life got me the rest of the way to my all time peak weight. 

Tracy


----------



## TallEnglishman

Tracyarts said:


> inappropriate useage of food as a recreational substance during a low period in my life got me the rest of the way to my all time peak weight.Tracy



Intriguing...  Begs lots of questions, not least: what do you define as "inappropriate useage of food"? And what is your "all time peak weight"??? 

 :eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1:


----------



## Tracyarts

What I considered inappropriate useage of food was a combination of considering food as something you "do" like a recreational activity, and chronic overconsumption on a regular basis. 

Basically eating when I was not actually hungry, and then eating way more than my body needed in order to be properly nourished and satisfied. Food became a habit. Something to do because it was there and people I was hanging around were doing it too. Being hungry or not hungry rarely played into it. In fact, I forgot what "hungry" and "full" felt like during that time because I lost track of all normal natural physiological eating cues. 

My peak weight was around 130 pounds more than my current weight. 

Tracy


----------



## Carol W.

DJD: Degenerative Joint Disorder. (usually, this means severe osteoarthritis)

PCOS: Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome. Characterized by infertility, obesity, excessive hairiness on the face, and a whacked out menstrual cycle. I think some of the posters here have suffered with PCOS; they could probably give more info on it than I have.....


----------



## Pannetoni

Because if I hadn't gagged at the thought of another clammy, mushy lump of tofu sitting like a white turd in a puddle of soy sauce I might still be on that diet...


----------



## pickleman357

Tracyarts said:


> What I considered inappropriate useage of food was a combination of considering food as something you "do" like a recreational activity, and chronic overconsumption on a regular basis.
> 
> Basically eating when I was not actually hungry, and then eating way more than my body needed in order to be properly nourished and satisfied. Food became a habit. Something to do because it was there and people I was hanging around were doing it too. Being hungry or not hungry rarely played into it. In fact, I forgot what "hungry" and "full" felt like during that time because I lost track of all normal natural physiological eating cues.
> 
> My peak weight was around 130 pounds more than my current weight.
> 
> Tracy



Well, however you got to where you are today, You're still a damn cute woman! 
The chubby cheeks really suit you!  



Pannetoni said:


> Because if I hadn't gagged at the thought of another clammy, mushy lump of tofu sitting like a white turd in a puddle of soy sauce I might still be on that diet...


LOL


----------



## FaxMachine1234

I was always chubby growing up just because I was a snacking kid. The rest was, um, Dimensions influenced. No big story here.


----------



## Frank Castle

Tina said:


> How did I become so fat? I ate the last person who asked me that.


.........How did you get so fat? *likes vore*


----------



## TallEnglishman

Tracyarts said:


> My peak weight was around 130 pounds more than my current weight.
> Tracy




...which is...?

(If this is too personal a question, please ignore.)

 

:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## pointandlaugh

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I like eating. I don't have a terrific metabolism, and I don't like exercising when I'm not in the mood.
> 
> As far as rating, rating you for what? Fatness?



i dnt mean 2 b nasty but u rnt vry big from ur photo. i think u r vry pretty tho. ne more pix babez?


----------



## Jane

Is there a point at which we realize, by simple title of thread, that it is meant to be snarky?


----------



## abluesman

Tina said:


> How did I become so fat? I ate the last person who asked me that.


----------



## HappyFatChick

I was born fat.
I ate way too much bad stuff.
I hated exercising.
I lost the same 50 pounds a dozen times. (Can I get an amen?)

Finally after going 30 pounds over my adult setpoint weight, I decided to do something about it.
Surgery is not an option. I am anti-drug/surgery unless I am dying or in a coma.

I know this sounds ridiculous, but I started reading pro-eating "disorder" sites like ana and mia.
I changed my thinking.
I figured if I can have even a mild form of anorexia for about 2 years, I should get back down to 200!
Something just clicked and I have started severely restricting my food intake and increased exercising.

I know this is not the place to discuss weight loss. It was just time for me to do something as I was becoming very lethargic, apathetic, and everything hurt.
I have been an active member of the size acceptance movement for over 10 years. I have always been fat and happy. I just need to be less fat now.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

At best, you'll just wreck your metabolism and gain all the weight back once you shake an eating disorder. I suffered with an eating disorder most of my teen years, and there's no way for it to remain mild. You won't be happy at 200. You won't be happy at 100. You won't be pleased at 80. It will just spiral down and get worse and worse. Lose weight the healthy way if you must.


----------



## NFA

Anorexia has NOTHING to do with Size Acceptance. You'll just lose and regain the same weight you have in the past. If you feel lethargic, respond to THAT. Don't decide to develop an eating disorder in an inevitably failing attempt to lose weight. The only thing I can say to your credit is that you're at least honest that what you're talking about is an eating disorder, as opposed to the many who engage in disordered eating which they loudly and angrily insist is "healthy".


----------



## JerseyBigBoy

HappyFatChick said:


> It was just time for me to do something as I was becoming very lethargic, apathetic, and everything hurt.
> 
> Amen! On my last diet I was angry, short-tempered, had headaches, poor sleep and depression. I began eating again (2 times a day, sometimes 3 instead of 1) and gained every pound I ever loss and then some. BUT, I have held steady for about a year and am fine with this.


----------



## Tracyarts

My peak weight was at least 500, but was never actually documented. My current weight is in the very high 300's. I am at my happiest, healthiest, and most active between 225-275 pounds. Anything below 225 and I have to get into deprivation and overexercise to maintain it. Anything over 275 and I start to see losses with my health and mobility and energy/stamina level. I am extremely lucky in that once I stopped eating way more than I needed (or even wanted), and was able to reclaim some mobility and be active again, my weight has been dropping very slowly, but very steadily. 

There are so many things I want to do that require a lot more mobility and stamina than I have right now or can realistically achieve at my current weight. I'm not trying to get thin, I'm just trying to see the backside of 300 within the next four years or so.

Tracy

And thanks for the chubby cheeks compliment, it made me blush!


----------



## HappyFatChick

I think I need to clarify something. I am not anorexic or choosing to develop an eating disorder. I love food way too much for that.

I was just trying something different. I was getting desperate. I thought if I could fool my mind into thinking I was cutting way down on food, that might work. 

It didn't. I fell off the wagon within 6 hours.

I know I have to change my way of thinking so that I don't grab food everytime I feel like it.

And yes, I was much happier at 200. I felt light on my feet. I felt sexier in my clothes. I was never winded or tired. Nothing hurt or ached. The list is endless.

I know you are right about doing it the "right" way. I'm just not sure what that is for me.


----------



## pickleman357

This helps prove my theory, that everyone has their own ideal weight that is determinded by themselves.

HappyFatChick likes to be 200 while Tracyarts like to be 225-275.

If someone is happy with 120, or 450lbs, then good for them that they know what they want! 

Isn't this the whole idea behind Size Acceptance?

Right now I'm pushing 260 and I'm starting to feel weighted down in a bad way. I think my ideal weight is like 250. Still big, but not so big that I can't keep up with my son.


----------



## Arkveveen

Well, for me, I simply just gained naturally and got bigger as I grew older. A very simple answer from me, that's for sure!


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves

rainyday said:


> Tragic helium accident. Sorry, I can't talk about it.
> 
> I just this rope around my waist never comes undone.



Classic...I LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves

Tina said:


> How did I become so fat? I ate the last person who asked me that.




I love this comment!!


----------



## bigjayne66

I got fat after being widowed at the age of 37, gained 140 ish lbs in 6 years,now i like the new me,and have gained another 40 in the last 6 months


----------



## Mystic Rain

Ive been fat since I was little, but it was from being hungry all the time and loving to eat. I did lose weight for a while, but a few years ago, I got tired of counting calories and limiting myself. I love food too much. I quickly regained every bit of the 100lbs I had lost and then 10 to nearly 20lbs more. 

I didn't always like being fat, but I've come to accept myself. In fact, I want to become even bigger because it feels nice to have such a big fat round tummy. I want to eat what I want however much I want. My appetite is so huge these days I'm still hungry even after trying to stuff myself. I never feel truly full and that kind of frustrates me.


----------



## Micara

I've always been chubby, since I was a wee girl. I always had the mindset that I was fat too, even though looking back now, I don't think that I really was. Maybe that came from my mom and her "But you have such a pretty face!" comments. I don't know. I don't really remember. I do believe that part of it is plain old genetics- short and fat run on my dad's side of the family. I am currently at my biggest, and I think that's because I don't exercise and I like bad foods. I don't actually eat that much, I just eat the wrong things. My lack of exercise is my biggest hurdle. I have too many stationary interests like reading, computers, video games, and tv. I'm going to try and start walking on my lunches next week, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## lozonloz

I absorbed my identical twin. When you hear my stomach rumbling it's really her howling to be released.

True story.


----------



## msbard90

A rather simple mathematic formula can be used to describe my weight gain:

love of food + minimal exercise = increase in weight


----------



## Weirdo890

To simply sum it up for me, lots of food and little exercise, and a dash of genetics, and you have my reason for being so big. However, I'm beginning to like myself. I just want to be healthier and avoid getting diabetes. Either than that, I like myself. :happy:


----------



## bbwsrule

Pannetoni said:


> Because if I hadn't gagged at the thought of another clammy, mushy lump of tofu sitting like a white turd in a puddle of soy sauce I might still be on that diet...



Thanks for this. It gave me a great laugh!

Used to eat tofu myself but thankfully gave it up. There is even evidence that soy can screw up hormones in men (don't know about women).


----------



## mollywogger

I was born 10lbs.. and have been fat.. every single day ever since.

I have ranged from obese.. to morbidly obese.. back to obese by the docs but never felt a day in my life as a skinny chick.

maybe one day.

nah.


----------



## Keb

I've never been thin, or small. (Okay, I was smaller...) Even as an infant, toddler, small child, etc, I was always at the top of the charts for both height and weight. By 7, I was Officially Fat. My parents fed me healthy foods and made me go out and play, put me in gymnastics, swimming, camping, etc. I have never seriously dieted, because I've never believed it to be healthy (and nor did my parents). This is just how I am.


----------



## chicken legs

I got fat by working graveyard, not eating breakfast, not having a regular sleeping schedule for a decade, medical problems, lack of funds, and I don't exercise as much as I used to...is a few reasons I'm no longer fit.


----------



## calauria

I think there are several reason why I am fat. 

I was never skinny. I was a fat baby and how I became a fat child was that my dad would constantly feed my sister and me junk food. He would let us and encourage us to overeat on junk food, but then would make fun of us and ridicule us for being fat.

I've been on diets or about to go on a diet most of my life.
I when I was a child and teenager I loved to eat, but I was pretty much active.
I had gain a huge amount of weight after my Freshman year of college where a lot of the time I was so broke, that I didn't have money to eat for a week or weeks, all I would do was drink water to keep myself going. The summer when I came home from school, I was starving and I just ate and ate and I could not stop and I gained about 60 lbs. I got up to 260.

Then I went on a diet and lost 120 lbs., I got down to 140 lbs., kept it off for about 3 yrs., in an not so healthy way...I excercised and watched what I ate, but I was also taking up to 8 or more pills containing ephedra, daily or some days I would just not eat at all, just drank non caloric drinks all day..

Then when I became pregnant with my 1st child, I had a huge appetite. I just ate and ate and ate....after I gave birth to my 1st child, about 8 months later I became pregnant with my 2nd child. After having my 2nd child, I weighed 225, I went on a diet and lost 25 lbs.

But, there came a time when I was under a lot of stress and I was so depressed and was just hurting emotionally, I tried to diet, but my body just rejected it and I binged so much. I gained a lot of weight.

To make things worse, I moved to another state in order to be able to afford to go back to college. My family is here and they stress me out so much. I don't get that much support from them. They talk about me. Stole from me...etc..Plus, I do not like this area...it is boring, there is nothing to do but eat...I don't walk much because there are way too many hills and the neigborhood in which I live is not a good one. So, I'm not getting enough exercise. I binge a lot, because I'm so unhappy. I've tried dieting, but it makes the binging a whole lot worse. I don't know how to make myself stop binging. I'm so unhappy living in this area. I thought about staying to finish my degree, that's all I really have here in this area is my school, there is nothing else here for me. But, I've decided to just move back to south florida and go to school, it would be more expensive and also stressful, but I would have more outlets, other than eating to reduce the stress. I really would love to lose the weight that I've gained. 200 lbs. seemed to be the weight I could stay stable. But, I have no idea how to lose the weight. I'm afraid to diet, afraid I would make things worse....


----------



## supersizebbw

how did i become so fat? 2 reasons...
1) stuffing my face and
2) no exercise whatsoever

i've however been trying to change that for the last year or so...i want to get down to a weight where i can do lots of outdoorsy stuff...i don't desire to be thin since i never have been...i'd just like to be at a size where i can do what i want to do without any hinderances.


----------



## PunkPeach

CAKE....For the most part I am not a big eater, a good 50% of my diet consists of vegetables, and well I don't like bread. I do eat red meat, mostly steak but that is not a daily thing. However I have never met a cake I did not like, all my lovely pickiness, and pushing food around a plate go right out the window when it comes to cake. Cake is without a doubt my biggest weakness. Of course I have other bad food choice weaknesses, bacon, rice krispies treats, dark chocolate, but 9 times out of 10 its the piece of cake you see me digging into without remorse that has added to my ample bottom. To be honest, I don't give a damn. I spent enough years of my life unhappy due to worrying about my waistline, I am going to have my cake and eat it to.


----------



## MattB

When I was at my heaviest, about 250-260, it was due to a combination of skipping breakfast (which I knew better not to do) and a very stressful job. Works every time...


----------



## Lamia

My guess would be intaking more calories than I burned. 

I think it's perception as well. I am sure my idea of what is a normal portion of food is different from someone elses. 

When I go to Chinese Buffet I always eat the same thing I get 4 crab rangoon, one chicken on a steeek, 3 dumplings, one egg roll. 

The second plate is white rice with a main course on it like general tso. Sometimes if I think I can hold it i will add some more 2 rangoon or 1 egg roll. 

To some people that is a ton of food. to me that just doesn't seem enough yet I can't eat any more than that unless I want to be sick.


----------



## KHayes666

Sensualbbwcurves said:


> Classic...I LOVE IT!!!!!!



May I ask why you are digging up old threads? Granted they are relevent to the current crop of posters as well, but the threads are still 3-4 years old lol


----------



## Tyrael

Why am i so fat..
What a way to ask it ...

well its neither 1 or 2 ...

Ever tought of hereditary (if thats right)

or i my case... i got the wrong medication for my astma wich i had in those days.. and it stopped my growing (in length not size)...

And yes... not amused


----------



## Samantha

KHayes666 said:


> May I ask why you are digging up old threads? Granted they are relevent to the current crop of posters as well, but the threads are still 3-4 years old lol


I just got here today... none of these threads are more than a couple hours old to me! :happy: Of course Im sure some people are thinking, THIS CHICK NEEDS TO STOP!  haha

....

I'm fat because food doesn't beat you up, cheat on you, and call you horrible names when you are a 17 year old mother and dont know that you can easily leave a relationship. Being insanely sickeningly full of food numbs any kind of sad, anger, hurt, etc. that I feel -- I think its gross and effed up, but thats the answer and its my cocaine.

I guess my entire side of my dad's family is obese too and I was always the eater, NOT the cooker.  Lifestyle and genetics are contributers too. The list goes on.


----------



## KHayes666

Samantha said:


> I just got here today... none of these threads are more than a couple hours old to me! :happy: Of course Im sure some people are thinking, THIS CHICK NEEDS TO STOP!  haha
> 
> ....
> 
> I'm fat because food doesn't beat you up, cheat on you, and call you horrible names when you are a 17 year old mother and dont know that you can easily leave a relationship. Being insanely sickeningly full of food numbs any kind of sad, anger, hurt, etc. that I feel -- I think its gross and effed up, but thats the answer and its my cocaine.
> 
> I guess my entire side of my dad's family is obese too and I was always the eater, NOT the cooker.  Lifestyle and genetics are contributers too. The list goes on.



One of the realist answers on the thread, I salute you.


----------



## moniquessbbw

I got fat because my food was restricted as a child. When I grew up my attitude was I will show you I can eat anything I want and as much as I want. I wasn't hurting the people who kept telling me to loose weight I was hurting myself. Food is my crack I am 100% addicted to food. If I could eat all day I would. I watch the clock to see when 4 hours have passed so I can eat again. Sometimes I am in total control and other days I am like a lost crack head at the market planing what I am going to cook next.

I am the only fat one in my family. My mom was 99 pounds when she got pregnant with me and my older brothers have been 165 their entire adult life. I guess I got the fat gene. My younger brother has a rock hard body and works out all the time, lol then there is me the only fatty.

My family loves me anyway. They know when I come over I always cook them something good. My nephew married a chubby girl. We have always been close so it was bound to happen that one of them would be a chubby chaser. My other nephew told me this past weekend he loves fat people because we always know whats good to eat....lol Gotta love him he is so cute.


----------



## Pear320

I too believe I got fat because my food was restricted as a child. My parents put me on my first diet at age 8 .. I remember being so hungry and feeling so deprived I soon learned ways to sneak food. I remember buying sweets and other snacks from stores on my way home from school and finishing them before walking in the door so my parents wouldn't find out. Because food became "forbidden" and something "bad" I learned how to keep secrets, hide my feelings, and lie about food as a kid.

Also had an extremely "physically fit" emotionally distant father who was embarrassed to have a fat daughter .. a father who believed that witholding affection and spewing constant criticisms and ugly "put downs" was THE right way to force me to lose weight and "earn" his love & appproval. When I reached my rebellious teen years I think I REALLY packed on the weight out of spite .. just to get back at him.


----------



## moniquessbbw

Pear320 said:


> I too believe I got fat because my food was restricted as a child. My parents put me on my first diet at age 8 .. I remember being so hungry and feeling so deprived I soon learned ways to sneak food. I remember buying sweets and other snacks from stores on my way home from school and finishing them before walking in the door so my parents wouldn't find out. Because food became "forbidden" and something "bad" I learned how to keep secrets, hide my feelings, and lie about food as a kid.
> 
> Also had an extremely "physically fit" emotionally distant father who was embarrassed to have a fat daughter .. a father who believed that witholding affection and spewing constant criticisms and ugly "put downs" was THE right way to force me to lose weight and "earn" his love & appproval. When I reached my rebellious teen years I think I REALLY packed on the weight out of spite .. just to get back at him.



I did the same thing. I would save my lunch money and spend it all at the hostess bakery. Back then on Tuesdays all the treats were 10 cents, so I had a feast for one dollar. Zingers, cupcakes and hostess pies were my best friend as a child. My parents saw my fat as a reflection on them since they were all so thin. They put me on my first diet at age 9. Back then they had no clue how to deal with a fat child. Now a days everything is good with our family and they know the mistakes they made. I have also taken responsibility for what I eat these days. We all change and learn as time goes by.


----------



## TallFatSue

Pear320 said:


> When I reached my rebellious teen years I think I REALLY packed on the weight out of spite .. just to get back at him.


Oh I can definitely relate to the rebellious teenage years, but I never had to sneak or hide food, and I rarely ate junk. Food was how my mother and my grandmothers showed their love, and they were terrific cooks and bakers, so I've always been fat. But my mother also used food as a form of control. Mom nagged about my weight, yet she also complained if I didn't eat everything she made for me. She got upset whenever I asked her to explain how her mixed messages of "clean your plate but lose the weight" were supposed to work. Damned if I ate it, damned if I didn't, so damn it I went ahead and ate it. When I became a rebellious teenager I embraced my fat as a symbol of my independence, ate whatever I wanted right out in the open and intentionally gained even more weight "just to show her." Finally I felt in control of my own life, and that felt soooo good. Meanwhile I expanded from a BBW to a SSBBW. Too bad I didn't think it through enough to realize I'd probably be hauling around all the extra fat I gained for the rest of my life, but life is good so I won't complain. A good well-balanced and large meal is such a pleasurable experience, the calories give me a buzz, the food feels like love, and eating still makes me feel in control of my own life. :eat2:

My father was concerned about how fat I was, but he was much more interested in how happy I was, so my weight wasn't much of an issue between us.


----------



## maggie2

I don't think I'm fat because of either #1 or #2. I think there are several reasons why I'm fat:

1. I eat too much food that isn't the healthiest.
2. I don't exercise
3. I am hypothyroid, which means my metabolism doesn't work properly
4. I also know that I have had high levels of cortisol in my body for a long time and that also helps destroy metabolism.
Marg


----------



## Lamia

moniquessbbw said:


> I got fat because my food was restricted as a child. When I grew up my attitude was I will show you I can eat anything I want and as much as I want. I wasn't hurting the people who kept telling me to loose weight I was hurting myself. Food is my crack I am 100% addicted to food. If I could eat all day I would. I watch the clock to see when 4 hours have passed so I can eat again. Sometimes I am in total control and other days I am like a lost crack head at the market planing what I am going to cook next.
> 
> .



OMG this is totally like me. My father was always riding me about my weight and making fun of me. I would make a sammich and "he'd say why don't you eat 30 more" and I would make another one and eat it just to spite him. It was my way of hurting him. I wanted to display his powerlessness to make me thin by berating me.


----------



## Samantha

Lamia said:


> My father was always riding me about my weight and making fun of me. I would make a sammich and "he'd say why don't you eat 30 more"



 that is the saddest thing ever. 

_______


I was thrown on diets all the time as a kid because in my family if you are fat around 30 you dont live much longer past that age. My dad lost his 650 pound brother when his brother was 18 and was terrified he would have to watch me die. I lost my dad in 2003 so luckily he won't have to worry about me between now and 30! 

Because I was always on diets I could never eat what my tiny sisters ate. They had unlimited #s of cookies and I got 2, one if they were big cookies. First chance I would get I would grab a handful of cookies and take it to the bathroom where my toothbrush was so I could eat them and brush my teeth and get rid of the evidence and smell. To this day I feel offended and spiteful if someone tries to limit my food intake for any reason. The dieting I was forced to do is always going to be the reason I will never bring up weight as an issue with my own daughter or any other person I know. Pregnancy paired with the fact that you love to eat = fatter ass. Its a never ending battle if you sit back and see it as a problem.


----------



## Lamia

Samantha said:


> that is the saddest thing ever.
> 
> _______
> 
> 
> I was thrown on diets all the time as a kid because in my family if you are fat around 30 you dont live much longer past that age. My dad lost his 650 pound brother when his brother was 18 and was terrified he would have to watch me die. I lost my dad in 2003 so luckily he won't have to worry about me between now and 30!
> 
> .



My dad is also worried about my health. He always says "you're going to die!!" It took me a long time to make peace with the hatred I had for him and forgive him. The last time he was dogging me about going on a diet I told him I would go on a diet if he gave up smoking. He sputtered for 10 minutes. He didn't mention it again for years. 

I can see why your dad was worried. That's very sad that he lost his brother so young.


----------



## TallFatSue

Lamia said:


> My dad is also worried about my health. He always says "you're going to die!!" It took me a long time to make peace with the hatred I had for him and forgive him. The last time he was dogging me about going on a diet I told him I would go on a diet if he gave up smoking. He sputtered for 10 minutes. He didn't mention it again for years.


You handled that beautifully. Methinx certain people criticize our weight as a control issue, or because they'd much rather project their own personal problems onto us instead of take responsibility for them. Your father's smoking is a good example of projecting, and criticizing your weight to draw attention away from his smoking. He kept throwing out his "smoke screen", and you called him on it! 

It's always been a control issue with my mother, so I learned how to play her little game. She kept telling me I was so fat I'd never live to be 30, then 40, then 50. Well, I'm over 52 and I'm still here, "just to show her".  My weight will always be a control issue with her. Mom & Dad are 77 going on 78 but still full of energy, and yesterday mom insisted on inviting Art & me over for dinner. Evidently our big Easter dinner last week wasn't enough, which is a whole 'nother control issue, because hers has to be bigger, better and more spectacular than anyone else's. Anyway yesterday after her obligatory comment about my weight, she fed us so well I could hardly move. My mother is the Queen of Mixed Messages. Every so often my husband asks why I put up with it. Well, if it makes mom feel good to criticize the size of my belly for five minutes to get it out of her system, and then she insists on filling my belly with her gourmet cooking and baking anyway, those are mixed messages I can live with. :eat2: Besides, if she doesn't fuss over how fat I am, she'll find something else like my hair or my dad's shirt. Just doing my daughterly duty to keep her happy.


----------



## HappyFatChick

I go through phases of just wanting to eat all day. I eat to the point I am stuffed and feel bad. If I sit in front of the computer, I'm eating. If I'm at work, I'm eating. As soon as I'm not stuffed, I'm eating. When I'm on vacation I am active, working out every day for an hour, and running around all day. Then swimming etc... I lose 6 pounds in 3-5 days. This just goes to show if I ate normally I would not be obese. I didn't care until I had a few health issues. I should lose 35 pounds and would feel better. I like being big/fat. I just don't feel as good when I weigh more. Most women I talked to said 250-275 was their cutoff for feeling really good physically. I can understand that. The only exception is TallFatSue. She is amazing and an inspiration.


----------



## CastingPearls

Struggling with the moral dilemma of serving DEVILED eggs on EASTER Sunday, I threw caution to the wind and boiled 18 eggs (6+6+6---coincidence?...hmmmm)...making a boatload of mayonaissey-eggyolky-deliciousness. I am PROUD to say I did NOT indulge in taste-testing samples but that might have been because I was on my third glass of white grenache and I'd rather drink than eat on holidays (better to deal with relatives). I DID have my eye on the Italian almond cream cake and the obligatory cheesecake but got busy setting the table with Fiestaware and MacDonald's Shreck tumblers ( of you can boast of possessing TWO matching sets, I ask you)

Dad and G'ma shows up over an hour late with the lamb and while we're all drunkenly staggering around waiting to seat ourselves, he informs us he roasted it last night so it must be warmed for a minimum of 45 minutes. Open mutiny is imminent.

I announce the lamb can wait but we can't and what ensues closely resembles the Running of the Bulls at Pamploma. A tray of stuffed shells minding its own business does not survive a collision with one large posterior galloping to the most comfortable seat (an ottoman meant for the only child attending) . The seating complete, thankfully I had a standby tray of shells 'just in case' . The ham is devoured in seconds. So are the roasted potatoes. And stuffed mushrooms. And caesar salad. And antipasta.

While everyone feasts, I step outside with a double Absolut Pear on the rocks, so I don't tell my father where he can shove his latest conspiracy theory, but not before I take Spouse aside and request he put aside a few deviled eggs for me to eat once everyone falls into a carb induced coma.

Later that night, with half our guests well on their way home, and the other half tucked into guest rooms, I rummage through the kitchen fridge AND garage fridge attempting to locate my deviled eggs. No dice. I ask half-asleep spouse where the hell my eggs are and he confesses he and his brother or one of mine ate them so sorry. F*CK ME!!! I see the wisdom of his not wanting me to purchase a hot pink Hello Kitty Glock. (Yes they have them).

No one killed anyone so it was a pretty good Easter.


----------



## bmann0413

There's a REASON for being fat? lol


----------



## MzDeeZyre

bmann0413 said:


> There's a REASON for being fat? lol



Damn It....I can't rep you again!!!


----------



## Nutty

I moved to Atlanta and gained like 40 pounds, but i lost all that weight .(Im not saying that anyone who moves to Atlanta will get fat lol).


----------



## DitzyBrunette

I'm in the "it's hereditary" camp. Chubby as a kid, bit heavier as a teen. I was always on a diet (of my own volition) as a teenager, exercising in my bedroom for hours a day trying to lose weight but I always lost a little, people would rave, then I'd gain it back when I relaxed. When I met my first boyfriend I was 15 and he was an aspiring chef (and older) so he cooked all the time and I gained a bit of weight. When he turned into an asshole I was young and stupid and stayed with him and ate even more. More weight gain. When I got pregnant he left - best thing that EVER happened to me, I got a beautiful baby out of it. When my son was born I was a single Mom living alone so I barely had time to eat and between running around with baby errands, appointments, family visits, etc the weight just melted off. I got engaged a year later but it didn't work and my mind went haywire thinking he didn't want a fat fiance so I stopped eating, started walking 2 miles every night and popping Metabolife like candy - again, weight melted off. Lost 100 pounds in 5 months but almost fainted several times so I had to stop the insanity. Went back to eating normally, not binging or going crazy, just normal meals like everyone else eats, and gained half the weight back. My chubbiness is just meant to be unless I kill myself working out and starving which I realized a few years ago I was tired of doing so this is why I'm fat and I'm not gonna kill myself trying to be anything else.


----------



## Nutty

I am certainly glad you found your peace and hopefully your feeling of happiness stays.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Thanks :happy:
Dims helps though, this site is a Godsend. I wish I'd known of it before but better late than never.


----------



## Nutty

yeah same this place is great.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

You type really fast lol.


----------



## Nutty

yuppers


----------



## spiritangel

Being Adopted I dont fully know the whole hereditary thing but apparently our mother is a big lady and my sister whilst a lot smaller than me is a big girl to.

I think as a teenager it was the only act of rebellion I had, I was allowed to do everything else

I was put on diets from the time I was 12 being apparently to fat to be a Jr Bridesmaid was the start of it, I was put on a diet and still ended up being told I was to big for the job wich of course broke my 12year old heart, Ironically I have a picture here somewhere of me dressed for that wedding and I am not fat at all just a wee bit of puppy fat on my tummy that most girls get, 

my mother spent my teenage years forcing my onto one diet or another

the junk food was locked away in a locked cupboard, and I was rarely allowed to have any so consequently when I was anywhere when I could have it I pigged out, same thing I guess when I first moved out of home, I dont think I could eat that way now or would choose to at all

I stayed the same size for the longest time all through most of my 20's then ended up in an emotionally abusive relationship with someone who I suspect is a closset feeder, and ended up really sick would ask him to go to coles and grab a salad for dinner and hed come home with red rooster or maccas as an example and I got to my biggest size then, I have lost over 60kgs in 5 years on my own just eating healthier ect but tend not to focus on my size rather more about feeling healthier ect, 

My first memories of being put on a diet is the penut butter and sultana rivetas I used to get for lunch at school ewwww cardboard would be a more apt description as I hated them.


----------



## KittyKitten

I gained weight by not exercising, I'm too stressed right now to exercise. I'm taking full time classes for a license. 

Yes, I love to eat.


----------



## Nutty

spiritangel said:


> Being Adopted I dont fully know the whole hereditary thing but apparently our mother is a big lady and my sister whilst a lot smaller than me is a big girl to.
> 
> I think as a teenager it was the only act of rebellion I had, I was allowed to do everything else
> 
> I was put on diets from the time I was 12 being apparently to fat to be a Jr Bridesmaid was the start of it, I was put on a diet and still ended up being told I was to big for the job wich of course broke my 12year old heart, Ironically I have a picture here somewhere of me dressed for that wedding and I am not fat at all just a wee bit of puppy fat on my tummy that most girls get,
> 
> my mother spent my teenage years forcing my onto one diet or another
> 
> the junk food was locked away in a locked cupboard, and I was rarely allowed to have any so consequently when I was anywhere when I could have it I pigged out, same thing I guess when I first moved out of home, I dont think I could eat that way now or would choose to at all
> 
> I stayed the same size for the longest time all through most of my 20's then ended up in an emotionally abusive relationship with someone who I suspect is a closset feeder, and ended up really sick would ask him to go to coles and grab a salad for dinner and hed come home with red rooster or maccas as an example and I got to my biggest size then, I have lost over 60kgs in 5 years on my own just eating healthier ect but tend not to focus on my size rather more about feeling healthier ect,
> 
> My first memories of being put on a diet is the penut butter and sultana rivetas I used to get for lunch at school ewwww cardboard would be a more apt description as I hated them.



well hopefully you feel better about yourself.


----------



## Nutty

happyface83 said:


> I gained weight by not exercising, I'm too stressed right now to exercise. I'm taking full time classes for a license.
> 
> Yes, I love to eat.



I hope your stress gos away and i believe my puggle would chase your kitty.


----------



## KittyKitten

Nutty said:


> I hope your stress gos away and i believe my puggle would chase your kitty.



Thanks, sweetie. I'm trying to manage my stress levels. Your puggle is a cutie.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

spiritangel said:


> Being Adopted I dont fully know the whole hereditary thing but apparently our mother is a big lady and my sister whilst a lot smaller than me is a big girl to.
> 
> I think as a teenager it was the only act of rebellion I had, I was allowed to do everything else
> 
> I was put on diets from the time I was 12 being apparently to fat to be a Jr Bridesmaid was the start of it, I was put on a diet and still ended up being told I was to big for the job wich of course broke my 12year old heart, Ironically I have a picture here somewhere of me dressed for that wedding and I am not fat at all just a wee bit of puppy fat on my tummy that most girls get,
> 
> my mother spent my teenage years forcing my onto one diet or another
> 
> the junk food was locked away in a locked cupboard, and I was rarely allowed to have any so consequently when I was anywhere when I could have it I pigged out, same thing I guess when I first moved out of home, I dont think I could eat that way now or would choose to at all
> 
> I stayed the same size for the longest time all through most of my 20's then ended up in an emotionally abusive relationship with someone who I suspect is a closset feeder, and ended up really sick would ask him to go to coles and grab a salad for dinner and hed come home with red rooster or maccas as an example and I got to my biggest size then, I have lost over 60kgs in 5 years on my own just eating healthier ect but tend not to focus on my size rather more about feeling healthier ect,
> 
> My first memories of being put on a diet is the penut butter and sultana rivetas I used to get for lunch at school ewwww cardboard would be a more apt description as I hated them.



I can't imagine being forced onto a diet by my own parents, I'm so sorry you (and others) had to go through that. I truly hope you now feel good about yourself and know that you're a very beautiful woman. 
I'm like you, I don't worry about size but rather feeling good. I know when my body needs a break from certain treats and I know when to stick a few salads and extra vegetables and long walks in my routine and after I cleanse for a few weeks I can relax and have some treats again. Right now I'm doing Slim-Fast again (which I LOVE LOVE LOVE) but not for dieting but because it gives me more energy and makes it easier to eat healthier and I feel so much better when I have lighter stuff during the day. I feel good, and I am not focused on a number, just feeling nice and happy =)


----------



## KittyKitten

spiritangel said:


> Being Adopted I dont fully know the whole hereditary thing but apparently our mother is a big lady and my sister whilst a lot smaller than me is a big girl to.
> 
> I think as a teenager it was the only act of rebellion I had, I was allowed to do everything else
> 
> I was put on diets from the time I was 12 being apparently to fat to be a Jr Bridesmaid was the start of it, I was put on a diet and still ended up being told I was to big for the job wich of course broke my 12year old heart, Ironically I have a picture here somewhere of me dressed for that wedding and I am not fat at all just a wee bit of puppy fat on my tummy that most girls get,
> 
> my mother spent my teenage years forcing my onto one diet or another
> 
> the junk food was locked away in a locked cupboard, and I was rarely allowed to have any so consequently when I was anywhere when I could have it I pigged out, same thing I guess when I first moved out of home, I dont think I could eat that way now or would choose to at all
> 
> I stayed the same size for the longest time all through most of my 20's then ended up in an emotionally abusive relationship with someone who I suspect is a closset feeder, and ended up really sick would ask him to go to coles and grab a salad for dinner and hed come home with red rooster or maccas as an example and I got to my biggest size then, I have lost over 60kgs in 5 years on my own just eating healthier ect but tend not to focus on my size rather more about feeling healthier ect,
> 
> My first memories of being put on a diet is the penut butter and sultana rivetas I used to get for lunch at school ewwww cardboard would be a more apt description as I hated them.



I'm sorry to read that. It seems that the mothers are the most harsh with their daughters in terms of their bodies. I remember my mother continuously chided me about my weight even though in her culture thicker women are sexier. I never understood it. I would hide food from her. My father never cared how big or small I was-- he never said a word about my weight. Even to this day, there are days that I feel insecure about my body but other times I love it.


----------



## CastingPearls

happyface83 said:


> I'm sorry to read that. It seems that the mothers are the most harsh with their daughters in terms of their bodies. I remember my mother continuously chided me about my weight even though in her culture thicker women are sexier. I never understood it. I would hide food from her. My father never cared how big or small I was-- he never said a word about my weight. Even to this day, there are days that I feel insecure about my body but other times I love it.


In my case although home was a safe haven because we were all fat, there were a few strange conversations with my father which really scarred me for life.
When I was about 5, he used to work nights and come home around dawn. I would bounce in my bed (nearest the door) when I'd hear his keys jingling and he'd come in and sit on the bed and pull a chocolate out of his pocket for me. This was a little ritual I adored and loved sharing until the day he poked my sweet round tummy with his finger and said, "_____, don't you want to get married one day and have babies?" I said, confused, "Yes Daddy." He said, "well you won't be able to do that if you're fat". And I don't remember anything after that. I don't remember ever sharing that little ritual with him ever again. 
That wasn't the only conversation we had. Others were equally strange. I look at him now, an old man in his 70's and I can't even say there's anything to forgive or not to forgive. 
I think I'm just saddened that someone who I deeply trusted and loved pointed out to me, practically a baby, that I was defective. And I didn't even know how to fix it. How does a five-year-old change her appearance to be more pleasing? How does she even comprehend that there's a possibility that she may not attract a husband when she's not entirely sure what a boy is but knows she wants to be a wife and mommy (and genie and witch) (but that's another story) and it must be her fault if Daddy says so?


----------



## spiritangel

DitzyBrunette said:


> I can't imagine being forced onto a diet by my own parents, I'm so sorry you (and others) had to go through that. I truly hope you now feel good about yourself and know that you're a very beautiful woman.
> I'm like you, I don't worry about size but rather feeling good. I know when my body needs a break from certain treats and I know when to stick a few salads and extra vegetables and long walks in my routine and after I cleanse for a few weeks I can relax and have some treats again. Right now I'm doing Slim-Fast again (which I LOVE LOVE LOVE) but not for dieting but because it gives me more energy and makes it easier to eat healthier and I feel so much better when I have lighter stuff during the day. I feel good, and I am not focused on a number, just feeling nice and happy =)



You know what my mum is skinny (my adopted mum will always be my mum she raised me and help shaped who I am) and at the time I think my blonde hair and blue eyes ect made it obvious I was adopted, she had her own issues and insecurities to deal with and sadly like a lot of parents they came into play whilst raising me, it has taken time but somewhere in my early 20's I realised whilst harmful to me overall she did the best job she could when raising me, she isn't a bad person, she is a very caring compassionate soul and has taught me to always value everyone no matter what race religion or colour, and the past is just that it cannot be changed and nor would I wish it to. Whilst I have my days where I have self doubt ect like we all do. I love who I am, I know how amazing I am and that not everyone will understand that. I am a big believer in that beauty comes from within and we can choose the life lessons we take forward. I love my mum, occassionally get frustrated by the fact she doesnt see how much weight I have lost in recent years and that she hassles me to loose more faster ect but beyond that I have a great relationship with her, sorry just diddnt want you to think my mum was a horrible person or anything, the things she did ie diets and the like were in her way of thinking because she loves me and wants me to have a long and healthy life wich is the same thing I want I just dont care at what size I do that as long as I am healthy and happy wich is what I have been working on in recent years. I think its funny that there is a perception that larger people piig out on junkfood non stop ect cause I know for me how far from the truth that is.
I have two gorgous nieces and wouldnt dream of telling them ever that they are not beautiful wonderful girls who can create whatever life they choose for themselves because I know how detrimental it was for me. I think if we stop the cycle and we boost the women and girls in our lives up rather than tearing them down then we truly can begin to break the cycle and help a more healthy self image be you skinny or big. Ok stepping off my soap box

this thread has really made me think, I can empathise with all of you as I think there are many experiences we all share in common as bigger girls

Hugs and can I say I think that the fact we are willing to share these personal journies is such an inspiration


----------



## wrestlingguy

I was reading my friend's blog (aka notes) on Facebook today, and saw a story from her about her weight gain, and her journey towards self acceptance. It was written for a friend of hers, but I was so moved with her story that I asked if I could post it here, and she gave me the thumbs up. She's not a member of Dimensions. Here goes:



> This is for a friend.
> 
> I was born 6lbs, so many ounces  not too big, not too small and for most of my childhood, was a normal sized kid. At age 11, I started menstruating  a very young age. This should have been tip number 1 to my doctor at the time that maybe something was wrong but instead, it was ignored and from that moment on, I started gaining weight. I can look at pictures of my youth where one instance, I was an average sized kid and in the next instance, I was pudgy. Again, I go back to the doctor where my parents are told its baby fat. Baby fat? How do you develop baby fat out of the blue at 11 years old? That should have been tip number 2 but again it was ignored. By 13, after being taunted by kids at school and ridiculed by family, I was put on a diet with Weight Watchers and I lost some weight. By the time I was 14-15; I had lost a lot of weight, was feeling much better about myself and had cultivated a solid social life in high school so I thought it was all behind me. I could forget about all the negative comments and the hateful feelings I directed toward myself.
> 
> What I didnt know at the time was that the same hormones that had driven me to start gaining weight in the first place were now hard at work to start the process all over again. By my late teens, the weight was growing back and by my early twenties, the weight I lost had come back and doubled. And the taunting and ridiculing came back as well. You would be so pretty if you only lost some weight was one of the common things I heard growing up. Oh, and for the record, all those comments people think they make under their breath so I dont hear, like such a shame and shes gotten so big and what a large girl were not so silent. I heard them all. And since so many people were making so many of these helpful comments and judgments, I figured they were right. I would be a great girl if only I could lose the weight. I was half a human being-not complete. So I learned to be my own worst critic. Believe me, if there was something hateful a person could say to me about my extra weight, it was nothing compared to what I was saying to myself.
> 
> In my early twenties, I made some lifestyle changes with the help of my brother and I started losing weight again. The strange thing about this time in my life was that since I had spent so many years hating myself and feeling like an incomplete person, that by the time I lost the weight, I didnt know who to be. I was completely lost and felt more out of place than I did when I was heavy. I mean, at least when I was overweight, I knew who I was, the pudgy one in the family. The girl who was supposed to be smart and spend her life helping others from the shadows because she would never be in the spotlight but at least shed be around people who were. However, those big bad hormones came back in full force and a few years later, I gained all the weight back and it doubledagain.
> 
> Since no doctor could point at anything being wrong, I blamed myself. It was only my lack of discipline that kept leading me down this path. If I was a stronger person, I could control my weight. If I was a better, more deserving person, I wouldnt have this curse upon me. Every so often, I would try another diet, try to exercise more, try to do something to lose weight and I would always fail in the end. And with every failure, came more hate for myself. I started avoiding everything and everyone that would make me feel guilt about my failures or make me feel even worse about myself. It was my only act of self-preservation at the time but it secluded me from a lot of things in life that could have also brought me joy.
> 
> By my mid-thirties, I had all but given up but I was determined to try one more time. Deep in my heart I knew something was wrong with me and I was committed to have a doctor find it or I would submit myself for psychiatric evaluation. At first, my doctor did not want to listen. Even after providing him a laundry list of issues and symptoms, all he could see was the extra weight and prescribed me diet pills. So I pushed some more and pushed some more until I was sent to a specialist where I was diagnosed with Polycystic Ovary Syndrome. Twenty-five years after I started gaining weight, I finally knew why it had started. Ive been in treatment now for almost two years and Ive lost twenty pounds so far, but Im feeling discouraged because I havent lost any more yet. You see, all those years of being the fat girl have left me with more issues other than having PCOS. There has been so much guilt and shame laid upon me for my size that it is hard to shed the dark cloud that hangs over me. It would be great to have help so I can rise up to the challenges before me, but then thats the real issue isnt it. What constitutes as help?
> 
> What strikes me is that, as a society, we try so hard to be good people to those in need. We want to be helpful to others, to give them a leg up to make their lives better, to show them acceptance and love so they can fight their battles and come out victoriousexcept when it comes to weight. You see someone who is overweight and its game on. Give them a funny look, turn your nose down at them, stare at them while you whisper to your friend who then starts staring too. If that doesnt work, you can take a bolder approach. Tell them theyre fat. I mean, who cares if you dont know them. Just walk right up and call them fatty. I mean, after all, youre doing it for their own good right? How about suggesting a different menu item at the restaurant instead of what they ordered. Surely, on overweight person would be quite thankful for a stranger giving such advice. Oh and if that doesnt work, how about threats? There is nothing like driving to work on a busy morning while two young men are chasing you down the highway in their van while they fill their cheeks with air and point at you and laugh. How illuminating. Gee, I never knew I was fat before this  thanks gents!
> 
> I mean really, do people honestly think that us overweight folks dont know were overweight?!?! Like, if it wasnt for your backward, hillbilly, low-class commentary, we would never have known? Are people really that obtuse? And I know some of you would like to respond and say, yes, people can be that stupid. I disagree. People can be and often are that mean-hearted. What I have figured out is that the person making the comment has such low esteem for their own self worth that their only sense of control is to make someone feel lower than they do and fat is the only outlet that is still socially acceptable to use. It is the only acceptable form of prejudice in our world today. You cant pick on someone for being a different race, you cant comment on someones physical or mental disability, heck you cant even criticize someones choices in life like where to go to college because that would be considered rude or politically incorrect but you can sure as hell criticize someone for being fat. I mean, youre actually doing us a favor right, by pointing out where we need help. And if it wasnt for you, we would never have known right?
> 
> Well, heres a lesson for you. Everyone who is overweight knows they are overweight, okay? Its not like we were a size 4 yesterday and woke up today 10-20 sizes larger. Most of us have battled this issue our whole lives and it is a battle. We struggle with this fight every day. Lets seeIve bought clothes a size smaller so I can squeeze into them and hopefully look slimmer or at least not eat as much. Ive paid countless money to diet scheme upon diet scheme to get this all under control. Ive pleaded with the Gods, starved myself, exercised to the point of exhaustion  heck Ive even beaten my stomach with my fists in hope that the punches would pound away the excess fat. I let everyone go through the door before me so they dont get stuck behind the fat girl; Ive declined invitations to do things for fear of having my fat get in the way. Ive even walked away from possible romances, thinking no guy would think me worthy of his love because I way extra pounds. I have suffered and sacrificed and suffered some more to no avail and thats because weve all been doing it wrong.
> 
> Science is still catching up but there are several reasons why people gain weight, the least and most unlikely one being that the person is just a lazy slob who doesnt give a damn. New scientific studies are finding everything from hormonal influences to brain patterns, to cellular structure, to emotional development and food additives that are causes for why some of us are more susceptible to gaining weight than others. And because we have endured years of ridicule at the cost of tarnishing our bright souls, it is a tall wall to climb to get back to healthy, in all forms.
> 
> Now, dont get me wrong, Im all for people helping people and Im all for each of us trying to make ourselves better. I said early on that I now have a diagnosis and although its not a smooth ride right now, Im determined to get my life to a point where I am happy. I want to jump for joy again. I want to cycle across the country, write a best seller, swim with the dolphins and shout at the stars. But Im going to do it on my terms and in my way and it will go a whole lot better if people help the right way so heres a quick list of how you can help all of us conquer our never-ending battle with the bulge:
> 
> 1. Love us for who we are right this minute, today. If you cant, get the hell out of our life.
> 2. Encourage us to lose weight by keeping your mouth shut. If I want your opinion, Ill ask and trust me, guy at the gas station, Ill never ask for your opinion.
> 3. Go fix your own life first before you start directing others on how to fix theirs. Noone likes a back seat driver.
> 4. Volunteer. Im a big believer in getting involved in your community and I volunteer almost every year with some organization. If you have so much time to spend telling other people how to fix their lives, spend that time helping the community instead. It will yield far more results and you will feel good about yourself.
> 5. Live and let live. I dont tell you that your truck with naked woman mud flaps is in bad taste and unconstitutional, I let you enjoy your ride. Please let me enjoy mine.
> 
> And here are some tips for all my chubby pals who are struggling day to day:
> 
> 1. You are not as big as you think.
> 2. You are beautiful just the way you are.
> 3. The people who love you, love all of you at any size.
> 4. All people, even the beautiful skinny people have self-esteem issues so stop looking at them as perfection. Thats too much pressure for anybody.
> 5. Love yourself first, correct your problems second. The reverse never works.
> 
> Love your curves; they make you sexy and full of life. Enjoy the food you eat. Eat healthy and eat well  food is not the problem. Be who it is you are meant to be, at whatever size you are. Be present and stop wishing for the perfect future, no one gets that. Ask for help when you need it, there is always a helping hand available. And if you cant get respect for being a stick, then get it for being a stone. Embrace your strength. The road will rise to meet you.


----------



## CastingPearls

wrestlingguy said:


> I was reading my friend's blog (aka notes) on Facebook today, and saw a story from her about her weight gain, and her journey towards self acceptance. It was written for a friend of hers, but I was so moved with her story that I asked if I could post it here, and she gave me the thumbs up. She's not a member of Dimensions. Here goes:


Wonderful piece. Bravo. (Sounds a lot like mine!) <proud>


----------



## largebob280

In my case, it's diets, but I didn't lose the same 20 (or 50) pounds all the time - it was a different 20-50 pounds. I'd decide periodically that it was time to lose some weight. I'd generally lose 10-15% of what I weighed at the time, and it usually took about 3-6 months to do that.

Then something would knock me off the diet wagon - the holidays, a long out-of-town trip, a new girlfriend I was eating out with a lot - something like that. Once I got out of the diet mindset, I would start gaining weight, and I wouldn't get back in to the right frame of mind to diet again until I was 5-10% heavier than when I started that last diet.

Therefore, over the years, my weight has "yo-yoed," but always up further than down: down 20 pounds, up 30, down 25 pounds, up 35, and so on, until I'm now about 120 pounds heavier than the first time I seriously dieted during my adult life.


----------



## *Ravenous*

a combo of poor eating habits and eating out of sadness...After the birth of my son and the failed relationship with his father I really gained a whole lot of weight atleast 50 pounds more but now Im starting to take a little personal time with myself and starting have a better diet and excercise more I would like to get back to 200pounds someday:blush:


----------



## jenboo

goodvibrations said:


> I can think of the following answers:
> 
> 1. I just love food too much.
> 2. I think I have a serious eating problem, kind of like an addiction. That's why after a diet I gain it all back, and often more.
> 
> Ok, I would rate me a 2, what about you?



definite 2


----------



## joswitch

largebob280 said:


> In my case, it's diets, but I didn't lose the same 20 (or 50) pounds all the time - it was a different 20-50 pounds. I'd decide periodically that it was time to lose some weight. I'd generally lose 10-15% of what I weighed at the time, and it usually took about 3-6 months to do that.
> 
> Then something would knock me off the diet wagon - the holidays, a long out-of-town trip, a new girlfriend I was eating out with a lot - something like that. Once I got out of the diet mindset, I would start gaining weight, and I wouldn't get back in to the right frame of mind to diet again until I was 5-10% heavier than when I started that last diet.
> 
> Therefore, over the years, my weight has "yo-yoed," but always up further than down: down 20 pounds, up 30, down 25 pounds, up 35, and so on, until I'm now about 120 pounds heavier than the first time I seriously dieted during my adult life.



There's that Ratchet Gaining again!


----------



## cherylharrell

I was a skinny kid cuz I didn't eat much. at age 12 or 13, I started eating more normally and gained more weight was was still a skinny size. Early 20's I gained more weight and eventually became size 18 in a few yrs. Got diabetes and meds from that caused me to gain and become around 250. I'm used to it now. The only reason I sometimes dislike being fat is I can't find the styles I want in my size.


----------



## SuperSizedAngie

Lots and lots of homemade southern/cajun food. 

It'll do it to you everytime!


----------



## fatterisbetter

I love to eat until I'm absolutely stuffed and I have a major fast food and junk food addiction :eat2: I am also pretty lazy.


----------



## kristineirl

Well, as a kid I was always the pudgy one the class and as the years went on, I just kept gaining and gaining weight because I am pretty lazy and will take shortcuts for everything (also, I discovered cream cheese wontons in 10th grade, so, there's that). I never disliked my body until 1) my "friends" and family encouraged me to lose weight so that I could be "pretty again" 2) I was running laps for band and being ridiculed for being slow.

Life is so much better now and i'm excited for the little weight that I've gained in the last couple of months. 

tl;dr

I'm lazy and am always up for creme cheese wontons.


----------



## DeniseW

I was always fat but I got really fat when McDonald's started taking credit cards....


----------



## KHayes666

DeniseW said:


> I was always fat but I got really fat when McDonald's started taking credit cards....



That was a godsend to me last night. The bill came out to 2 dollars more than I had in my wallet (because they screwed up my order AGAIN but lets not go there) and thankfully my credit card covered it.


----------



## Lovelyone

I got fat by eating salads, drinking lots of water, exercising at every chance and staying away from the following items:
Little Debbie Snack cakes
Fast food
Pizza
Doritos
Chocolate
and Ice cream. :happy:

and if you believe that, I have some ocean front property in Arizona I will sell you.


----------



## chubbylilbelly

I got fat by going away to school and eating whatever I wanted...Somehow all those late night icecream binges added 45 lbs this year


----------



## Peter the Eater

chubbylilbelly said:


> I got fat by going away to school and eating whatever I wanted...Somehow all those late night icecream binges added 45 lbs this year



School has done that to me too. I am an Architecture student so I am either up late or I don't sleep at all. Needless to say, that causes me to snack quite a bit. I have only managed to put on 30 lbs though, and I am trying to gain.


----------



## rellis10

If i was born 500 years earlier i wouldnt be called Fat, i'd be Opulent...or Rich....or something rather more pleasent. Back then being large was seen as a sign of wealth, not that something was wrong with you. So i'm only 'fat' because i was born in the wrong time. 


In seriousness....i'm big because i like food and dont like running.


----------



## SuperSizedAngie

I grew up in the south, with parents who had grown up the rural south. So of course, everything that was made at home was deep fried, southern, or cajun. All of this pretty much equals huge portions of very greasy, calorie-laden food. Also, my father hates cooking and my mother is self-admittedly not a great cook, so a lot of the meals we ate when I was a child were either fast food or pre-prepared food. From about the time I was six, I was in charge of the kitchen. I'd consider myself to be a very good cook nowadays, but I still have a penchant for re-making my childhood favorites..... basically all that calorie-laden food that's sooooo tasty!!!

TMI: Also, I have a rare genetic defect (as does my sibling) that means I can not digest vegetables. I have severe physical problems with the fiber structures of most plants, and I'm allergic to chlorophyll. The awful reaction my digestive system has to vegetables is so bad that it's to the point where if I try to put a vegetable in my mouth, my brain freaks out thinking it's poison and automatically triggers my gag reflex. Another strange side-effect of it is that I can smell chlorophyll very well. If you're in the room with me and eating a salad, I can smell the green from way across the room, and of course the slightly nauseous pavlovian response kicks in. Most fruits I can eat, except for green ones and bananas (which is sad, since I realllllllly love bananas). This means no salads. No herbs, no plant matter in my diet except a limited number of fruits, and then in fairly moderate qualities.

The combination of these two issues means that I generally eat a ton of meat and a lot of carbs. Lol, so I guess that's how I got myself fat!! :blush:


----------



## CastingPearls

SuperSizedAngie said:


> I grew up in the south, with parents who had grown up the rural south. So of course, everything that was made at home was deep fried, southern, or cajun. All of this pretty much equals huge portions of very greasy, calorie-laden food. Also, my father hates cooking and my mother is self-admittedly not a great cook, so a lot of the meals we ate when I was a child were either fast food or pre-prepared food. From about the time I was six, I was in charge of the kitchen. I'd consider myself to be a very good cook nowadays, but I still have a penchant for re-making my childhood favorites..... basically all that calorie-laden food that's sooooo tasty!!!
> 
> TMI: Also, I have a rare genetic defect (as does my sibling) that means I can not digest vegetables. I have severe physical problems with the fiber structures of most plants, and I'm allergic to chlorophyll. The awful reaction my digestive system has to vegetables is so bad that it's to the point where if I try to put a vegetable in my mouth, my brain freaks out thinking it's poison and automatically triggers my gag reflex. Another strange side-effect of it is that I can smell chlorophyll very well. If you're in the room with me and eating a salad, I can smell the green from way across the room, and of course the slightly nauseous pavlovian response kicks in. Most fruits I can eat, except for green ones and bananas (which is sad, since I realllllllly love bananas). This means no salads. No herbs, no plant matter in my diet except a limited number of fruits, and then in fairly moderate qualities.
> 
> The combination of these two issues means that I generally eat a ton of meat and a lot of carbs. Lol, so I guess that's how I got myself fat!! :blush:


By the way--that physical aversion, extreme sensitivity, etc. in addition to your genetic issue, I can relate to. I'm severely allergic to peppers. If one even brushes against my skin, I'll get red streaks up my arm. I can smell if a neighbor is cutting up fresh peppers and can smell peppers frying a day or more later. That odor is overwhelming and can cause my throat to close up. If I pick peppers out of a take-out salad, my fingertips go numb unless I wear gloves or ask someone to do it for me. Even the lettuce the peppers touched will cause the roof of my mouth to swell and itch. I have to leave a house if someone cuts into a raw pepper. However, I can and do eat the pimentos in olives (although I'll pay for digestively later) and an occasional Italian-style roasted pepper or pepperocini won't cause as strong an affect and I suspect it's because of pickling or roasting...I've been tested and am allergic in different degrees to everything in the belladonna plant family and I have to disclose it when I visit any medical facility. I feel your pain.


----------



## jason'sgottenfat

PunkPeach said:


> CAKE....For the most part I am not a big eater, a good 50% of my diet consists of vegetables, and well I don't like bread. I do eat red meat, mostly steak but that is not a daily thing. However I have never met a cake I did not like, all my lovely pickiness, and pushing food around a plate go right out the window when it comes to cake. Cake is without a doubt my biggest weakness. Of course I have other bad food choice weaknesses, bacon, rice krispies treats, dark chocolate, but 9 times out of 10 its the piece of cake you see me digging into without remorse that has added to my ample bottom. To be honest, I don't give a damn. I spent enough years of my life unhappy due to worrying about my waistline, I am going to have my cake and eat it to.


I am loving this post,...Ms. Peach,...I have the same weakness,.....Let's get together and be naughty,............
and have a bit of cake! LOL


----------



## Dromond

Necropost flirtation.


----------



## CastingPearls

Dromond said:


> Necropost flirtation.


Never gets old.


(See what I did there?)


----------



## Dromond

You're funny. I like you.


----------



## dharmabean

I posted this somewhere else, but I'll post it here again. It's going to be filled to the rim with female TMI.

Let me back date some. I was JROTC/ROTC, Marine Corps. I received Woman Marine of the year, out of all the Marine Corps (J)ROTC in college and high school level, I GOT IT! I was buff, and fit, and curvy. I'll Post a Picture Below. I was very, very fit. I had a big ass and thick thighs, big tits, but a fit stomach. I never hard hormone issues before.

When I was about 29 I started having a lot of female problems; irregular periods. In conjunction with the radical changes in my monthly I started gaining weight. Doctors, male ones at that, would say, "Lose weight, it will regulate your period." 

I went to five different male doctors; all in my HMO that were 'pre-approved' at that time I didn't have a female gyno that was approved on my HMO. "Lose weight..." that's all I ever heard. Well, I went on depo-prevera, a female birth control shot that was supposed to regulate my periods. *In the nine months, three shots worth, I gained 92 pounds.* But, the doctors kept saying, "Lose weight.." Like I wasn't trying, like I wasn't keeping up with my JROTC regime/work out. I did yoga, ran, tai chi. 

Doctor's just weren't listening to me; SOMETHING was wrong. My irregular periods were not due to weight gain, it was vice versa. At 32 I found a female doctor, and got her approved on my HMO. It took six months to get into her. She didn't examine me, our first visit was a long family history discussion in her office. 

She then had me do an ultra sound. She found a 2 inch x 2.5 inch pre-cancerous mass in my uterus. Three days later I had a hysterectomy. I was no longer able to have children at 32 years old.

NONE OF THE MALE DOCTORS DID THIS, IF THEY HAD THEY WOULD HAVE FOUND IT GROWING. If they had actually did research and listen to me, I may have been able to have another child.

2 years after the hysterectomy, I was 34, I started having problems again. My lymphnodes were swollen, one the size of a golf ball near my heart. They thought the precancerous cells moved to my lympnodes. 

I was diagnosed with Sarcoidosis. I have an auto-immune disease that will most likely eventually kill me.

High School Senior Year


----------



## pbgainer

I fought my weight for years---it was losing battle--every diet I was on--WORKED-----I lost weight---then I got hungry and gained it all back--then holidays, birthday, celebrations, etc, hit and I ate more (loved every bit of it)... Then one day---I discovered FA---and everything changed for me... I'm totally great with being me--fat and all. Eating what want, whne I want had gone frombeing a "guilty pleasure" to a "pure pleasure."


----------



## Miskatonic

I played video games instead of going out and getting exercise as a kid, so I was always big. Then I got a job at Burger King in highschool, and it just kinda went from there. After that I was always eating fast food because most of my friends live about an hour away so I was on the road all the time. Plus BK stackers are so good!


----------



## PrettyOne1

I've been chubby since childhood. My parents are both overweight and weren't very educated on nutrition at the time (they are moreso now) so they never really watched what we ate. I know I ate adult size or more than adult size portions as a child regularly. Being fat does run in my dad's family pretty strongly though as well..so maybe a genetic component too. Also I dabbled in sports activities but always quit, I'm just not a fan physical activities..much more into mind-occupying things. 
Growing up chubby led to self-esteem problems, when I was a 14/16 in high school I thought I was MEGA FAT and that is all I thought about and how horrible and dumpy I must be. I had my good friends but I was very shy/negative about anyone else's perception of me. So, I just kind of didn't care to exercise or watch my eating and gained some more to about a 22/24 a couple of years out of high school. Confidence shot up after high school and now I am at an 18/20, lost some weight just due to eating healthier, but I don't really stress about my weight or even think through the "fat filter" that I used to think through all the time in high school. Just got into real life where people think I am awesome no matter what my weight  I exercise semi-regularly and eat semi-well now just because I feel good physically that way but I am not too concerned with losing weight..I've been at a steady 18/20 for a few years now. 

That's my fat story!


----------



## HiddenChippy

Food loves me too much


----------



## bunzarella

I got fat by being born.


----------



## JASmith

Genetics do play a large(no pun intended) role, but I ballooned up to this weight because I wanted to. That's all I got.


----------



## grubnboy

ssri's and other anti depressants


----------



## CastingPearls

Genetics, child abuse and free will


----------



## BBWbonnie

I think it was all them bloody apples I ate:eat1:
I couldn't have been the cakes and chocolates!:shocked:


----------



## Blackhawk2293

I had to earn all this fat by eating all the "right" foods and doing hardly any exercise... and unlearning what I have learned about body image from my family!


----------



## S13Drifter

I'd just have to say my awesomeness is simply god given.


----------



## azerty

Cooking, eating, chocolate


----------



## Cobra Verde

Two ways. Gradually, then suddenly.


----------



## dharmabean

S13Drifter said:


> I'd just have to say my awesomeness is simply god given.



I think you have one of the best profile pictures ever!


----------



## J34

College, it gave me like 50lbs.


----------



## azerty

I decided that it wasn't the look of the others on me who will lead my life and accepted that being with my gf mean will grown and get fat together steadily.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

College,genetics and my husband have all contributed.


----------



## Stuffingkit

I have always been on the thick side, But I have a weight gain fetish. I thought for a long time I was literally the only one in the world who felt that way (then I found dims o' course) And slowly but surely I got fatter and fatter(loving it all the way)! :eat2::smitten:


----------



## AmyJo1976

It was gradual until about two years ago. The last 100 pounds have been on purpose though


----------



## exjock

No more sports and more beer led to me gaining 60lbs over four years in college. I'm 25 now and have added another 40 from working at a desk. I don't mind the weight, I was too thin before (about 160) and filling out I think is more natural anyway.


----------



## Aurora

I ate a lot.


----------



## Stuffingkit

Aurora said:


> I ate a lot.



the most simple terms, yes! :smitten:


----------



## f0nzw0rth

I woke up this way


----------



## Steve373

I just slowly got fat as I aged and activity decreased. I'm 49 and 312 lbs now, was about 220 lbs 10 years ago. beer plays a factor too. Fortunately I've always preferred BBW's. :eat2:


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

genetics is a huge factor on my part. I'm the youngest 'kid' out of six, however I'm the ONLY child that my parents had together. I've always been the biggest and it didn't hit me until I was about 5/6 yrs old and was diagnosed w/ Precocious Puberty *yes, this is a true medical diagnosis I got at the hospital when I was 7*. I was a very active kid but the weight never went anywhere. Life was a nightmare. Its worse for girls.

Now as an adult at 43yrs old, the fatness in the past year piles on due to a work from home job, a sedentary lifestyle and a bad habit of NOT eating. Which means my bod is constantly in 'starvation mode' and holds onto the fat. I'm conditioned that way since adolescence. Its a bad habit, but its tough to shake. Even my late hubby tried to break me of that. But I still do it.

This is how I became so fat. I don't speak for all SSBBWs, only myself.

Thank you.


----------



## Steve373

I do the same thing with not eating/ or more accurately eating once a day.

It isn't working.

If you do the "Special K pinch" on my belly....you can't pinch an inch, you get a an entire fistful of blubber ! I'd never want to be with a woman that wasn't also soft and obese like me, too embarrassing ! :eat2:


----------



## BriannaBombshell

-I was born large, ( 10 pounds ) 
-I was 5'9 in the 6th grade 220 pounds
-At 19 I was 5'11 425 pounds.
-During my late teens and into my marriage I used food to deal with my depression (packed on the pounds)
-Learn that food was better than being a drug, started eating better foods but still a lot ( I LOVE GOOD FOOD!!) 

Oh and exercise is my arch nemesis.. heheh

That is all


----------



## Londonbikerboy

I was always very active but a little on the heavy side. My over indulgence really started ernest at uni, too much rich food, lots of beer. Although I didn't pile on the pounds until I have a motorbike accident a few years ago. Laid up and not able to walk for several months, eating fast food, the weight quickly racked up. But for the first time of my life I felt comfortable with it, confident in my size and was lucky enough to find some folk who didn't judge me for my outward appearance (in fact I revelled in the experience of finding someone who actively found in attractive).

So here I am, as indulgent and guilt free about it as ever. Have to say, I love this community, just wish the outside world was just as accepting, welcoming and non-judgemental about such issues


----------



## gunther

I stopped playing tennis and drank lots of beer.


----------



## weightedalternatives

When I was younger, I wasn't thin, but I was average. Average looks, average body, but fantastic breasts! They were my best feature and got me lots of attention! I never had a problem finding clothes because I never bought clothes. My mother did. I was never fashion conscious and wore jeans and flannel shirts when I wasn't in school. This was the 70s after all; long straight hair, suede bell bottoms, halter tops or tube tops sometimes. I wasn't one for flashy clothes. When I got into high school, I read Seventeen magazine like most girls but those clothes were too expensive for my tastes. Occasionally I remember wanting a piece of clothing, but never like other girls. I weighed 130 pounds when I was a Freshman and got weighed in Physical Ed. class. Probably overweight by many standards! Yet no one said anything to me then. The diet industry hadn't taken hold back then.

When I moved out of the house, I went on the Disco dancing circuit and my diet consisted of drinking and just enough food to keep dancing. I LOVED dancing. I lost a lot of weight, but that wasn't my motive. My motive was dancing, drinking, dating, and having fun. I never thought about weight at all. 

When I got through that phase and married, I started gaining weight. My first husband was Italian and cooked at his family's restaurant. Free meals caused me to gain 60 pounds! I didn't really care. The food was delicious! Steaks, lasagne, meatballs, sauces. MMMMM. After I divorced him I lost what I had gained and was back out in the dating world. 

I married a second time and began having children. With each child I gained 25 or so pounds. After each child I never lost the weight, except for perhaps 10-15 pounds each. By my 30s I weighed 175 after having three children. It wasn't until someone passing in a car saw me out walking in a frilly white shirt and called me a big fat marshmallow that I started thinking perhaps I was fat. I was devastated and have never forgotten it. Probably because I've never thought about my weight until then. Shortly after, I began step aerobics and continued three times a week for two years and watched what I ate, but only lost 5 pounds in all that time. I must admit I didn't severely limit my food intake. After such minimal results, I stopped exercising so much. It took time and money; both of which I did not have as a mother of three.

I began gaining weight the older I got. In my 40s I gained 30 pounds over 10 years and by the time my second marriage ended in divorced in 2010, I weighed 210 or so. A heart stent at the age of 47 got me seriously thinking about my diet, but I learned I had problems processing triglycerides even though my cholesterol levels were all normal. My arteries were 99% clogged by this time! I was too close to death on that one. I do not know my father or his family and I am assuming genetic factors play a role in this and not only my weight. Chances are I had a heart condition before I even started gaining weight.

I am now still at 200 pounds or so, even after exercising when I can and changing some eating habits, but I don't care really. My weight is not my problem. My internal processes are the problem. Also, reaching one's 50s and charging toward menopause naturally add pounds and make it harder to lose. However, I'm not seeking to lose it. I've met a man who loves me just as I am and for that I'm grateful. I've never made my size an issue and I don't want to start now. I'm just me, who happens to be quite fluffy and who enjoys food! I refuse to spend my life counting every calorie or examining every spoonful of food I put in my mouth. That's no way to live.


----------



## azerty

weightedalternatives said:


> When I was younger, I wasn't thin, but I was average. Average looks, average body, but fantastic breasts! They were my best feature and got me lots of attention! I never had a problem finding clothes because I never bought clothes. My mother did. I was never fashion conscious and wore jeans and flannel shirts when I wasn't in school. This was the 70s after all; long straight hair, suede bell bottoms, halter tops or tube tops sometimes. I wasn't one for flashy clothes. When I got into high school, I read Seventeen magazine like most girls but those clothes were too expensive for my tastes. Occasionally I remember wanting a piece of clothing, but never like other girls. I weighed 130 pounds when I was a Freshman and got weighed in Physical Ed. class. Probably overweight by many standards! Yet no one said anything to me then. The diet industry hadn't taken hold back then.
> 
> When I moved out of the house, I went on the Disco dancing circuit and my diet consisted of drinking and just enough food to keep dancing. I LOVED dancing. I lost a lot of weight, but that wasn't my motive. My motive was dancing, drinking, dating, and having fun. I never thought about weight at all.
> 
> When I got through that phase and married, I started gaining weight. My first husband was Italian and cooked at his family's restaurant. Free meals caused me to gain 60 pounds! I didn't really care. The food was delicious! Steaks, lasagne, meatballs, sauces. MMMMM. After I divorced him I lost what I had gained and was back out in the dating world.
> 
> I married a second time and began having children. With each child I gained 25 or so pounds. After each child I never lost the weight, except for perhaps 10-15 pounds each. By my 30s I weighed 175 after having three children. It wasn't until someone passing in a car saw me out walking in a frilly white shirt and called me a big fat marshmallow that I started thinking perhaps I was fat. I was devastated and have never forgotten it. Probably because I've never thought about my weight until then. Shortly after, I began step aerobics and continued three times a week for two years and watched what I ate, but only lost 5 pounds in all that time. I must admit I didn't severely limit my food intake. After such minimal results, I stopped exercising so much. It took time and money; both of which I did not have as a mother of three.
> 
> I began gaining weight the older I got. In my 40s I gained 30 pounds over 10 years and by the time my second marriage ended in divorced in 2010, I weighed 210 or so. A heart stent at the age of 47 got me seriously thinking about my diet, but I learned I had problems processing triglycerides even though my cholesterol levels were all normal. My arteries were 99% clogged by this time! I was too close to death on that one. I do not know my father or his family and I am assuming genetic factors play a role in this and not only my weight. Chances are I had a heart condition before I even started gaining weight.
> 
> I am now still at 200 pounds or so, even after exercising when I can and changing some eating habits, but I don't care really. My weight is not my problem. My internal processes are the problem. Also, reaching one's 50s and charging toward menopause naturally add pounds and make it harder to lose. However, I'm not seeking to lose it. I've met a man who loves me just as I am and for that I'm grateful. I've never made my size an issue and I don't want to start now. I'm just me, who happens to be quite fluffy and who enjoys food! I refuse to spend my life counting every calorie or examining every spoonful of food I put in my mouth. That's no way to live.



I admire you and your will power, reading what you've written. I laughed at Woody Allen's quotation and I hope you'll have a nice time and a lot of things to build with the man sharing your life now 
Sorry if my English isn't to good !!!


----------



## MRdobolina

f0nzw0rth said:


> I woke up this way


quoted for truth


----------



## luscious_lulu

Several factors play a role. 

Genetics - Aparently I am the spitting image of my grandmother. (She died when I was really young & don't remember her.) she was a big woman. 

I love food. 

I don't love excersizing. (I do it anyway)

I also take medications that have helped to up my weight.


----------



## weightedalternatives

Thank you Azerty! And your English is just fine.


----------



## azerty

weightedalternatives said:


> Thank you Azerty! And your English is just fine.



:wubu: for my English


----------



## Ruffie

Put on my first diet at 8 years of age and constantly yo yo dieted till I was 21 screwing up my metabolism. Add to that a love of carbs and stressful life and voila a fat woman. I have as a result of an injury had to become way more active and we eat much better due to husbands heart issues causing me to lose 45 lbs and husband 70 lbs but still a fat lady here.


----------



## Nexus78

I'm not fat but I'm an admirer of very curvy women.


----------



## bbwlibrarian

- PCOS
- 10lbs and 2' long at birth
- A love of sugar and other carbohydrates
- Until recently, a hatred of exercise
- Until recently, an excuse on hand for everything that sucks about myself


----------



## SirBHM

10 pounds when born. I grew, along with weight, to about 160 in junior high school. By the end of school, I was 190. Then I went to college. 220 by the end of college. Then, after getting a job of walking around quite a bit, I went down to 200 pounds. After a few medical treatments and a surgery for epilepsy over the last few years, I came back up. Now I'm a happy 240 pounds thanks to food and medication.


----------



## superodalisque

i ate...................


----------



## 1love_emily

In an homage to Lady Gaga: 
*Baby, I was born this way.*


----------



## Oona

When I was younger, I was a skinny little girl. I had to start cooking at 8 because my mom had back surgery, that's when I started to put on the weight. I love to cook and eat!

I've always been the fat girl in school, with friends, etc. And it doesn't bother me. I can still do everything my skinny friends can, with the exception of a few things due to a couple broken vertebrae.


----------



## harp

Lettuce. lots of it.


----------



## PrettyOne1

harp said:


> Lettuce. lots of it.




HAAAhahahaa!


----------



## RVGleason

harp said:


> Lettuce. lots of it.



I like my lettuce surrounded by a beef patty, a bun and lots of ketchup and mayo!


----------



## melinda333

I don't think of "becoming" because I have always been. My body shape is the same as me at 7-8 years old. Pretty much the same time I found out I had hypothyroidism. I don't eat a lot but I don't exercise regularly.


----------



## LordSheogorath

I am not really fat... so... I suppose I didn't? 

But I am almost positive my eating habits made my girlfriend fat! WOOT!


----------



## Chubbycindy

I like to eat bad foods
I like to drink beer


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

FitChick said:


> I know it was eating too much, but as for WHY I got fat? I don't know. I think a lot of us can say that.
> 
> I put on all my weight after I got married, and I think its because I was feeling comfortable and secure for the first time in many years, and I just started celebrating more (with food). My husband did the same (he used to be a runner!) To me, eating a lot is associated with good times, feeling good, comfort level, family events, etc. I found it interesting that when I got depressed, I lost my appetite. I wonder if its why skinny ppl don't smile much?



That and they are always denying themselves that which could help make them happy. That's also normal for married couples....I wanna be married again.

Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

superodalisque said:


> i ate...................



Me too, good answer.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## runningsoft

A steady diet of meditation and hard drugs....and lettuce.


----------



## StrugglingWriter

bbwlibrarian said:


> - PCOS
> - 10lbs and 2' long at birth
> - A love of sugar and other carbohydrates
> - Until recently, a hatred of exercise
> - Until recently, an excuse on hand for everything that sucks about myself



This is a fantastic response.


----------



## Weirdo890

Eating and not getting enough exercise. Add to that my genes and you have a heavy-set me.


----------



## Artemisia

That pesky heritability of my weight, and dieting myself the rest of the way up. 

Here's a pic of my great grandparents: 







and here's a pic of me: 






Hello, resemblance!


----------



## Lovelyone

harp said:


> Lettuce. lots of it.



OMGoodness, I too suffer from that! There has been lettuce on every single big mac, whopper, taco, and even on some of the pizzas I have eaten in the past. Who knew?


----------



## Pandasaur

PCOS...have to love the freaking hairiness that comes with it T_T
Unstable Thyroid..goes up goes down..meh


----------



## harp

Lovelyone said:


> OMGoodness, I too suffer from that! There has been lettuce on every single big mac, whopper, taco, and even on some of the pizzas I have eaten in the past. Who knew?



I know. when you order a big mac, take that vile lettuce and toss it in the trash. the pounds will melt away from your body !


----------



## VinnyPA

I got fatter with practice.


----------



## grasshopper

By driving my car when I could easily ride my bike. I'm getting back into it now. My legs are hard as rock but there's still a layer of chub over my abs.


----------



## GordoNegro

I let my 'inner fatty' have its way more often.


----------



## luvhips

Lovelyone said:


> OMGoodness, I too suffer from that! There has been lettuce on every single big mac, whopper, taco, and even on some of the pizzas I have eaten in the past. Who knew?



I never knew lettuce had so many calories. I think when i have my big mac woppers and tacos i'm going to make sure they leave it off.


----------



## Flabulous

Eating and drinking far too much. I didn't used to do much of either; now I excel in both!!


----------



## StrugglingWriter

Artemisia said:


> That pesky heritability of my weight, and dieting myself the rest of the way up.
> 
> Here's a pic of my great grandparents:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's a pic of me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, resemblance!



Didn't you once post a much thinner picture of yourself? Perhaps on the post-a-picture-thin-and-fat thread?


----------



## kayleeskandy

I just seemed to naturally get bigger as I got older. I hated it at first and tried to lose weight. As i got older I realised how attractive being big really is! Now I embrace it xxxx


----------



## bounceyliketigger

I just got bigger as time went by. I have never tried to diet either. I just accept that I like my food!


----------



## lavishlaura

Eating and doing EXACTLY what I want! No complaints


----------



## bmwm2001

Last night i ate a whole cookiedough pizza to myself about 10 minuets before i went to bed and i wasnt even hungry. It was just 1400 calories of pure pleasure and excess that will no doubt make me fatter and i dont regret it one bit. I will probably continue to get fatter and fatter and thats just fine by me :eat2:


----------

